
China Is About to Bury Elon Musk in Batteries - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-28/china-is-about-to-bury-elon-musk-in-batteries
======
thoughtsimple
Are these the same Chinese battery companies that lost out on the hoverboard
gold rush because the quality of their batteries was so low that would
spontaneously explode. If so, I don't think Tesla has that much to worry
about.

